# Banjo/Poetry/Screamo (my weird acoustic project)



## Luna Walsh (Jun 8, 2019)

Just wanted to share my project called Moon Pillow. I'm not playing shows currently but I'm predominantly based in Los Angeles. Tell me what ya'll think. 

Moon Pillow - https://moonpillow.bandcamp.com/

https://www.facebook.com/Moon-Pillow-1251181911685952/?view_public_for=1251181911685952


----------

